# found an old ppi art amp, whats it worth?



## kuttlazz (Nov 30, 2019)

i was cleaning out my garage this week and found an old PPI art amp i forgot i had. does anyone have a current value for it? Model A404. worked when i put it away around 7 years ago in a box. still has warranty sticker intact, going to get some pics of it. just trying to find some info on it so i can decide if im gonna hold on to it or sell it.


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

Check out the Legends of Car Audio group on FB. Lots of old PPI gear posted there over the years. Search is definitely your friend.


----------



## Barnaby (Aug 25, 2009)

From the looks of eBay it's worth ~$200 +/-


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Use it!


----------

